# Uber just proposed me a 1.2 minimum wage!



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone has any thoughts on the new 1.2x minimum wage + $0.30/mile minimum wage guarantee? In san mateo...
This is a spit on the face.. and yet, uber has the 🏀⚾ to ask me to sign their petitions 🤔


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's 1.2X while on a ping, nothing _between_ pings.

Min wage under federal/state law would include time between pings. Labor law would make that time payable due to an inability to use the time for your own, the frequency of calls and the speed at which you must respond to pings (seconds). The time between pings would not be "on call" due to this.

Min wage also stipulates 57.5c a mile for all miles driven in the service of your employer.

1.2X minimum wage is a joke if you have any time between pings, and the 30c a mile is another joke.

As an employee you would be entitled to the $13 an hour for the entire hour.

GRAND TOTAL?

Uber's "12.X min wage is 26c a minute 30c a mile while on pings.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes i agree, pay in between pings and toward pick ups would be perfect!


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> Yes i agree, pay in between pings and toward pick ups would be perfect!


It is paid toward pick ups, but its still a terrible offer. No on prop 22.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You don’t want to be an employee for Uber, if they hire you first off, 90% won’t be hired, if you are you’ll have to work when and where they want, that means you get to work the 2am bar shift, and you have to accept all pings. That 3.5 rated pool ride at 2am worth it? Refuse to pick up the 2am 3.5 rated pool ride and your fired. Better think how much more control they will have over you if your an employee. You will regret not taking this offer because you won’t be driving for rideshare any more


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> You don't want to be an employee for Uber, if they hire you first off, 90% won't be hired, if you are you'll have to work when and where they want, that means you get to work the 2am bar shift, and you have to accept all pings. That 3.5 rated pool ride at 2am worth it? Refuse to pick up the 2am 3.5 rated pool ride and your fired. Better think how much more control they will have over you if your an employee. You will regret not taking this offer because you won't be driving for rideshare any more


Pure speculation. Nobody knows whats next. No on prop 22. NO advantage to give up your rights.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SFTraffic said:


> Pure speculation. Nobody knows whats next. No on prop 22. NO advantage to give up your rights.


By voting no you will be giving up all your rights as an independent contractor, you will be an employee and you really thing they won't treat you even worse? Uber will set your hours, where you work and if you don't take all pings your fired. Want to take Christmas and thanksgiving off? Nope you need to work. Oh you want to take a vacation, you can't, we need drivers then. Boss says to be at said location at this time so they can inspect your car and make changes to it so it's to his liking, don't like it, your fired. Think of what an employee has to put up with and really think of that's what you want Uber as an employer

Vote yes on Prop 22


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> By voting no you will be giving up all your rights as an independent contractor, you will be an employee and you really thing they won't treat you even worse? Uber will set your hours, where you work and if you don't take all pings your fired. Want to take Christmas and thanksgiving off? Nope you need to work. Oh you want to take a vacation, you can't, we need drivers then. Boss says to be at said location at this time so they can inspect your car and make changes to it so it's to his liking, don't like it, your fired. Think of what an employee has to put up with and really think of that's what you want Uber as an employer
> 
> Vote yes on Prop 22


If worse means always above minimum wage with all employee benefits, full business cost reimbursement and little insurance risk. I accept. No on prop 22.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SFTraffic said:


> If worse means always above minimum wage with all employee benefits, full business cost reimbursement and little insurance risk. I accept. No on prop 22.


That's worse, that's a pay cut for me, I was making no where near minimum wage before covid, the price they were paying me per mile covered my vehicle and I don't care about insurance as I already have medical. Being an employee means I make less money, want to work 12 hours today? Nope we don't have any overtime spots available. They will pay you a flat minimum wage, set your hours and that's it. You might as well as work at a burger joint if that's all you want, I see some of these places hire above minimum wage


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> That's worse, that's a pay cut for me, I was making no where near minimum wage before covid, the price they were paying me per mile covered my vehicle and I don't care about insurance as I already have medical. Being an employee means I make less money, want to work 12 hours today? Nope we don't have any overtime spots available. They will pay you a flat minimum wage, set your hours and that's it. You might as well as work at a burger joint if that's all you want, I see some of these places hire above minimum wage


Not health insurance. Car insurance, especially collision during ALL 3 period with no deductible.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SFTraffic said:


> Not health insurance. Car insurance, especially collision during ALL 3 period with no deductible.


Yeah, that cost me about $15 every six months, Oh you want no deductible? Your high if you think they will do that as an employee, oh here's your .57 a mile, want more then that, oh well. My insurance matches my deductible so I can have no deductible right now if I wanted to pay for it


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, that cost me about $15 every six months, Oh you want no deductible? Your high if you think they will do that as an employee, oh here's your .57 a mile, want more then that, oh well. My insurance matches my deductible so I can have no deductible right now if I wanted to pay for it


Under California law it is no deductible as an employee today. The rest is irrelevant unless you want to show clear proof.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SFTraffic said:


> Under California law it is no deductible as an employee today. The rest is irrelevant unless you want to show clear proof.


Ok, so that saves me a total of $1000 in three years of driving. You really think giving up all those other rights as an independent contractor is worth $1000 over three years? And I won't even pay $1000 next accident I get into I pay $500 with my insurance company. You plan on getting into accidents weekly? This is the stupidest argument for being an employee

You can't even get into more then two accidents in three years, so at max you can save $2000 for being an employee, way to really show them how smart you are when your forced to pick up that 3.5 pool passenger at bar close. Oh you want a cleaning fee? Nah, we gave you .57 a mile for maintenance so your all set


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Knowing Uber, they’ll find some way to screw us with the “benefits” via pay. Probably why they’re guaranteeing a minimum floor.

They don’t talk about a ceiling but I bet the “benefits” aren’t going to come cheap. It’ll be interesting to see how they’re going to pass those cost along to us.

AB5 benefits California with taxes.
Prop 22 benefits Uber with passing on the costs.


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Ok, so that saves me a total of $1000 in three years of driving. You really think giving up all those other rights as an independent contractor is worth $1000 over three years? And I won't even pay $1000 next accident I get into I pay $500 with my insurance company. You plan on getting into accidents weekly? This is the stupidest argument for being an employee
> 
> You can't even get into more then two accidents in three years, so at max you can save $2000 for being an employee, way to really show them how smart you are when your forced to pick up that 3.5 pool passenger at bar close. Oh you want a cleaning fee? Nah, we gave you .57 a mile for maintenance so your all set


Lyft is $2500 deductible and I prefer the $0 for the inevitable hit and run.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TRugen said:


> Knowing Uber, they'll find some way to screw us with the "benefits" via pay. Probably why they're guaranteeing a minimum floor.
> 
> They don't talk about a ceiling but I bet the "benefits" aren't going to come cheap. It'll be interesting to see how they're going to pass those cost along to us.
> 
> ...


AB5 benefits California with taxes, guess who get to pay them? Sure won't be Uber, you will get a w-2 and you will be the one paying the state


SFTraffic said:


> Lyft is $2500 deductible and I prefer the $0 for the inevitable hit and run.


Get a better insurance provider, Allstate rideshare clause will use your deductible, so mine is $500, even at $2500 you can only have two accidents every three years before they fire you anyway so giving up independent contract is worth $5000 over three years? That works out to under $5 a day, glad to know your bought cheap


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> AB5 benefits California with taxes, guess who get to pay them? Sure won't be Uber, you will get a w-2 and you will be the one paying the state
> 
> Get a better insurance provider, Allstate rideshare clause will use your deductible, so mine is $500, even at $2500 you can only have two accidents every three years before they fire you anyway so giving up independent contract is worth $5000 over three years? That works out to under $5 a day, glad to know your bought cheap


I am not here for your bad manners and insults. NO on prop 22.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

An employer can exert a lot more control on an employee than a business can on a contractor. Sure, an employer can be forced by law to pay minimum wage. That minimum wage can also be the maximum wage paid by the employer. That wage earner could be forced to work at a specific time, at a specific place, for a specific length of time, wearing a specific uniform, speaking a specific greeting, etc. 

Don't want your 4 hour shift in south-central? You're fired. Don't pick up every fare? You're fired. Don't want to drive across town at rush hour? You're fired. Say something a pax takes offense to? You're fired. I'm not saying an employer will do these things but with an over supply of drivers and the right to do these things, these things have a good chance of happening.

The USA's default position is freedom. Laws and regulations have the effect of limiting someone's freedom. The most highly regulated state? Kalifornia, according to an analysis of state regulations conducted by the Mercatus Center at George Mason University. Do they miss their nannies?

A business person understands the power of supply and demand. A legislator understands the power of the voting public. These two powers are often out of sync. If one wants maximum profit for each party involved in a transaction, market forces are to be followed. If one wants a warm and fuzzy feeling, the legislature is to be followed. In a perfect world, legislators would understand economics, not what seems fair. 

How many understand that a minimum wage above the market wage increases unemployment for those at the bottom of the scale? Its similar to a ladder with the bottom rung removed. 

Did Uber go into business to benefit riders? No Did Uber go into business to benefit drivers? No. Uber went into business to benefit Uber. Do riders take Uber to benefit Uber? No do riders take Uber to benefit drivers? No. Riders take Uber to benefit themselves. Do drivers drive for Uber to benefit Uber? No. Do drivers drive for Uber to benefit riders? No. Drivers drive for Uber to benefit themselves. 

The market says when fares get too high, riders will stop paying for rides. The market says when drivers get fees to small, they will stop driving. When the market says Uber can't break even given the arbitrary laws, Uber will cease to exist. If you're one of the three market participants, listen to the market not the nannies looking for your votes.

The law of unintended consequences is real.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SFTraffic said:


> I am not here for your bad manners and insults. NO on prop 22.


Read the above post, I've actually been somewhat not too bad with my manners and insulting. You are clueless and buying into Biden's socialist America by voting no on Prop 22 &#128405;(oops, that was bad manned and insulting)










Vote yes on Prop 22


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

NicFit said:


> You don't want to be an employee for Uber, if they hire you first off, 90% won't be hired, if you are you'll have to work when and where they want, that means you get to work the 2am bar shift, and you have to accept all pings. That 3.5 rated pool ride at 2am worth it? Refuse to pick up the 2am 3.5 rated pool ride and your fired. Better think how much more control they will have over you if your an employee. You will regret not taking this offer because you won't be driving for rideshare any more


I'm sorry I don't think you know who Uber will hire and who they would not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's 1.2X while on a ping, nothing _between_ pings.
> 
> Min wage under federal/state law would include time between pings. Labor law would make that time payable due to an inability to use the time for your own, the frequency of calls and the speed at which you must respond to pings (seconds). The time between pings would not be "on call" due to this.
> 
> ...


Then Uber couldnt Afford to SATURATE the Market !
The Horror !
Not having an Uber Driver on Every Corner !

Passengers might have to WAIT !

OR PAY MORE THAN BUS FARE TO RIDE IN YOUR CAR !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> I'm sorry I don't think you know who Uber will hire and who they would not.


In the meantime, drivers and Californians who rely on Uber and Lyft to get around are in a high-stakes limbo until Election Day. Though Uber CEO Khosrowshahi insisted on MSNBC that "it's not a game of chicken," the company has projected that up to *three-quarters of its more than 200,000 *California drivers could lose work if it is forced to comply with AB 5, and that rides will get more expensive and harder to find for customers. Uber has yet to detail when or how the drastic cuts could happen, and has used its app to lobby against regulation in the past, leaving some advocates to contend that workers are being used as political pawns."

https://www.record-bee.com/2020/08/...ifornias-war-over-gig-work-is-just-beginning/
No I don't know who they are going to hire but it looks like everyone has a 25% chance of being hired if Uber has to follow AB5


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> In the meantime, drivers and Californians who rely on Uber and Lyft to get around are in a high-stakes limbo until Election Day. Though Uber CEO Khosrowshahi insisted on MSNBC that "it's not a game of chicken," the company has projected that up to *three-quarters of its more than 200,000 *California drivers could lose work if it is forced to comply with AB 5, and that rides will get more expensive and harder to find for customers. Uber has yet to detail when or how the drastic cuts could happen, and has used its app to lobby against regulation in the past, leaving some advocates to contend that workers are being used as political pawns."
> 
> https://www.record-bee.com/2020/08/...ifornias-war-over-gig-work-is-just-beginning/
> No I don't know who they are going to hire but it looks like everyone has a 25% chance of being hired if Uber has to follow AB5


THAT MEANS
UBER HAS OVER SATURATED THE MARKET BY 75% !!!

WHEN IT COSTS THEM NOTHING . . .

ITS UBER DIRTY DEALING THAT CAUSED ALL OF THIS TO BEGIN WITH.

LOOKS LIKE UBER HAS LEARNED
NOTHING !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> THAT MEANS
> UBER HAS OVER SATURATED THE MARKET BY 75% !!!
> 
> WHEN IT COSTS THEM NOTHING . . .
> ...


So to fix it your willing to put 150k drivers out of work? Prop 22 is a bandaid, AB5 is an amputation. I personally like my chances of being able to continue to drive with Prop 22 a lot more then with AB5


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Nah, we gave you .57 a mile for maintenance so your all set


Won't even be 57 cents a mile. There is a legal way around that by forcing employees to track and submit expenses and reimbursing that way for a true cost. Everyone knows it does not actually cost 57 cents a mile to own n operate a vehicle when you drive 1500 miles a week.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Deadmiler69 said:


> Won't even be 57 cents a mile. There is a legal way around that by forcing employees to track and submit expenses and reimbursing that way for a true cost. Everyone knows it does not actually cost 57 cents a mile to own n operate a vehicle when you drive 1500 miles a week.


I'm aware of that situation, Uber might pull that instead of 57 cents a mile. I'm surprised the irs still let's us claim that and not actual expenses, point is that as an employee they won't pay per mile like they do now, it's either going to be 57 cents or actual costs, no profit for using your vehicle. This is another good reason never to be employee while driving

This is also another reason Uber doesn't want us as employee either, they don't want to deal with the vehicles, it's expensive. Uber was never paying drivers to drive, they were paying you to have a vehicle there when they needed a ride. The drivers were just part of the vehicle, rider asks for ride and then gets matched to a vehicle, that's why the independent contractor worked well for Uber, they didn't have to maintain a fleet of 200k cars in California, the drivers did a lot of the actual equipment setup, it's not hard but it does take some time to make sure your car is ready and maintained for Uber. It's easy for one person to manage their one vehicle but when you get huge fleets it gets complicated quick. But then there's the crybaby who thinks this is just a job and Uber treats them badly so now we have AB5 and Prop 22. If you feel like Uber was treating you bad then why are you staying around? Go find some other work, it just makes the rest of us drivers who don't want the government deciding what to do more difficult for us


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> Anyone has any thoughts on the new 1.2x minimum wage + $0.30/mile minimum wage guarantee? In san mateo...
> This is a spit on the face.. and yet, uber has the &#127936;⚾ to ask me to sign their petitions &#129300;


Sucks...


----------

